# Europe hits IPv4 address limit



## Techy1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

> Europe has almost exhausted its stock of old-style internet addresses.
> Strict rationing of these addresses - called IPv4 - has been started by the body that hands them out in Europe. From now on, companies can only make one more application for IPv4 addresses and, if successful, will only get 1,024 of them. In addition, any application for more old addresses must demonstrate how an organisation is using the new, replacement, addressing scheme.


Ref: BBC News, http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-19600718

Maybe the 2012 "end of the world" refers to the ipV4 world


----------



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

what solution do you propose then. We have to replace IPv4 in the near future, we eventually are going to run out of unused addresses in IPv4.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

IPv6


----------

